# erstes Mal in Norwegen...



## ajaekel (26. Januar 2008)

Hallo ihr lieben,

bisher haben wir unsere Angel-Urlaube in Schweden verbracht. Das war auch immer sehr schön - aber der Fisch blieb meistens aus. Nun wollen wir in diesem Jahr unseren Angelurlaub nach Norwegen verlegen. Genauer in die Region von Nord-Trondelag (Lierne) und dort unser Glück im Inderdalselva und Umgebung versuchen. Wir sind Spinn- und Fliegenangler.

War dort schonmal jemand und kann uns sagen, ob dort überhaupt Spinnangeln erlaubt ist, was eine Angellizenz ca. kostet - die Fischereiabgabe kostet ja glaube ich ca. 200 NOK) und ob man dort auch in freier Wildbahn zelten darf?

Außerdem wäre natürlich noch interessant, ob ihr wisst, ob da eine gute Aussicht besteht auch mal den einen oder anderen schönen Salmoniden an den Haken zu bekommen - sonst müssten wir ja noch verhungern 

Interessant wäre auch noch, ob es überhaupt noch sinnvoll ist in der Zeit Anfang Juli dort hoch zu fahren.

Hoffentlich kann mir hier jemand helfen - würde mich sehr freuen.

Danke schonmal im voraus & liebe Grüße,
Achim


----------



## Andreas 25 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: erstes Mal in Norwegen...*

In der Februar Ausgabe der Rute & Rolle ist ein Artikel über das Gebiet Lierne von Boardie Karsten Pfeifer (Karstein). Für dich bestimmt Lesenswert.

Der durfte zumindest Angeln 

Schau auch mal hier rein, dort findest du auch einen Link, wo du vorab die Fischereiabgabe leisten kannst.

#h


----------



## Karstein (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: erstes Mal in Norwegen...*

Hei Achim,

Andreas hat Recht, wir durften letztes Jahr dort gleich zwei Wochen im Nationalpark Lierne fischen, es war einer unserer schönsten Angeltrips überhaupt! Die Fotos in der Rute & Rolle zeigen den Inderdalselva mehrmals, allerdings gehören 800 Meter Flussstrecke inklusive des Wasserfalls Gravefossen exklusiv zum Haus dazu und sind nur mit Anmietung des Hauses befischbar.

Habe Dir auf Deine GMX-Adresse schon eine Mail geschickt, ruf´ einfach mal durch bei mir. 

Ansonsten gibt es hier schon einige Infos auf norwegisch über das Angeln in Lierne, u.a. die Fangstatistiken unter "Fiskebörsen":

http://www.lierne.net/sider/tekst.asp?id=lg_fiske

Bis die Tage

Karsten


----------

